# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical > Ιστορικά Ro/Ro και Φορτηγά Πλοία >  Hellenic Sailor [Celtic Sun - Timmerland]

## Apostolos

Ενα Γιαπωνέζικο διαφορετικό απο τα άλλα! Το Σελτικ Σαν της Hellenic ναυλωμένο στην Acciona Trasmediterannea κάνει παρέα που και που στο Aegean Heaven. Εκτελεί είτε το δρομολόγιο Cadiz - Canary islands είτε απο Vigo για Αγγλία.
Πληροφορίες για το πλοίο εδω
http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/timmerland_1978.htm

Και μία φώτο του έξω απο την Τενερίφη
celtic sun.jpg

----------


## polykas

_Καλώς ήρθες φίλε Απόστολε..._

----------


## sea world

TO HELLENIC SAILOR BRISKETAI ANOIXTA THS MALAGA ME TAXYTHTA 16,2 KAI POREIA PEIRAIA!!!:shock: :Confused: 
KSEREI KANEIS GIATI?? :Confused:  TO PLOIO, DEN HTAN PROGRAMMATISMENO GIA PEIRAIA!

----------


## DimitrisT

> TO HELLENIC SAILOR BRISKETAI ANOIXTA THS MALAGA ME TAXYTHTA 16,2 KAI POREIA PEIRAIA!!!:shock:
> KSEREI KANEIS GIATI?? TO PLOIO, DEN HTAN PROGRAMMATISMENO GIA PEIRAIA!


Φίλε sea world αν τα στοιχεία ταχύτητας και προορισμού τα είδες στο ΑΙΣ ενδέχεται να μην ανταποκρίνοντε στην πραγματικότητα,εμφανίζει πολλές φορές σφάλματα το σύστημα.

----------


## sea world

> Φίλε sea world αν τα στοιχεία ταχύτητας και προορισμού τα είδες στο ΑΙΣ ενδέχεται να μην ανταποκρίνοντε στην πραγματικότητα,εμφανίζει πολλές φορές σφάλματα το σύστημα.


TO GNWRIZW FILE MOY, ALLA TO PARAKOLOY8W EPI 1 WRA PERIPOY!!
8A SYNEXISW THN EREYNA EIS BA8OS ME TO PRWTO FWS THS HMERAS...!! :Wink:

----------


## sea world

TELIKA KATOPIN ERWTHSEWN & THLEFWNHMATWN, TO HELLENIC SAILOR, ONTWS EPISTREFEI PEIRAIA, MIAS KAI LOGW THS KRISHS, TELEIWSE-SYNTMH8HKE-TO NAYLOSYMFWNO TOY!
AYTO POY MOY EKANE ENTYPWSH, EINAI OTI ARMODIOI THS ETAIREIAS, AFHSAN YPONOOYMENA OTI ISWS TAKSIDEPSEI PAREA ME TO ADELFAKI TOY HELLENIC MASTER, EDW STHN ITALIA (korin8os-Porto Marghera) STH 8ESH TOY HELLENIC VOYAGER, POY 8A KANEI KAPOIES EPISKEYES :Confused: 
AN KAI off topic MHPWS H FHMH POY AKOYGETAI APO PERSI GIA TO HELLENIC VOYAGER PERI METATROPHS SE EG/OG, GINEI PRAGMATIKOTHTA....??

----------


## Rocinante

Εντυπωσιακη Πρυμνη...

Hel sai.jpg

----------


## Leo

Μετά τον ρόσι και μαι μουράτη απο μένα

P1180872.jpg

----------


## sea world

Μιας και γύρισα απο Ιταλία, είπα να κάνω ένα tour στα πλοία που μου κρατάνε συντροφιά στην Ιταλία :Very Happy: 
Έτσι βρέθηκα σήμερα το μεσημέρι στο Πέραμα και στο πλοίο Hellenic Sailor και αγανάκτισα!!! Είναι δυνατόν την Κυριακή το πλοίο να αναχωρεί για Κόρινθο για δρομολόγηση και να έχει μέσα μόνο έναν Αξιωματικό, 1 λοστρόμο και 2 ναύτες απο κουβέρτα!!!:shock: Και μιλάμε για ένα πλοίο 165μ. και βαρύ!!
Και μετά μου λένε για εξαγορές και λοιπά που κανονίζει η ΑΝΕΚ και φαίνονται άλλοι.......!!
Καπτα-Πιέρο, Γιώργο λοστρόμε και chief καλή δύναμη και κουράγιο!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Η εταιρία φταίει που κάνει οικονομία ή το κράτος-Ναυτολογία που επιτρέπει τον απόπλου???
Χαιρετίσματα και στον μαστρο-Μάκη τον Α'!!!

----------


## sea world

Λίγο απ'όλα φίλε Απόστολε-δυστυχώς!!!

----------


## Trakman

Αλλαγή σκυτάλης σήμερα στον Κορινθιακό, το Hellenic Sailor στη θέση του Hellenic Voyager. 
Στη φωτογραφία πριν από λίγο!
Αφιερωμένη στον sea world.

----------


## Apostolos

Το καλύτερο στις φώτο του φίλου μας ειναι οτι εκτός απο αριστες φώτο ειναι και η γωνία λήψης στην οποία λαμβάνονται. Συγχαρηστηρια

----------


## cpt babis

Ξερεις την καλυτερη γωνια ληψης των βαποριων με αποτελεσμα να βγαινουν τελειες!!!

----------


## Trakman

Πρώτο ταξίδι απόψε για το Sailor, προορισμός Marghera.

----------


## plori

Ποιός είναι ο πλοίαρχος ;

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

Ο Κώστας Συκωτακόπουλος.

Καλά ταξίδια στο βαπόρι και σε ολόκληρο το πλήρωμά του.

----------


## sea world

> Αλλαγή σκυτάλης σήμερα στον Κορινθιακό, το Hellenic Sailor στη θέση του Hellenic Voyager. 
> Στη φωτογραφία πριν από λίγο!
> Αφιερωμένη στον sea world.


S'EYXARISTW FILE Trakman. MOY ARESE POY OTAN ANEBHKE VENEZIA TO PLOIO, H8ELA NA TO FWTOGRAFISW, ALLA MAS PROLAVAN ALLOI, ME KALYTERH-PANORAMIKH LHPSH, XWRIS NA FAINONTE TA PSEGADIA TOY PLOIOY!!!:mrgreen:
NA PW GIA TO PLOIO, OTI ME PAGWMARA TO YPODEXTHKAN OI ITALOI, KA8WS PERIMENAN KATI KALYTERO!! :Wink: 
KALA TAKSIDIA NA XEI TO PLOIO, GIA OSO MEINEI STHN GRAMMH.....!!!

----------


## a.molos

Απο την ίδια συλλογή το Hellenic Sailor  ως  CORTIA, με τα χρώματα και τα σινιάλα της FINNCARRIERS. Χαρισμένη στον sea world 1

----------


## High1

Νέος κάτοικος στο Νέο Μόλο Δραπετσώνας το Ηellenic Sailor!

----------


## Appia_1978

Δηλαδή, αυτή τη στιγμή ταξιδεύει για Ιταλία μόνο το Hellenic Trader;

----------


## High1

Nαι! Συνήθως τον Αύγουστο δεν έχει κίνηση! :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Για να μπορούμε κι εμείς να τα βλέπουμε.... βάπορας!!!!! χθες στο ΝΜΔ


hsP1300628.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά!

----------


## pantelis2009

Έτσι είναι  Leo :Wink: . Ν.Μ.Δ 13/08/2010 απο άλλη γωνία, για σένα, τον φίλο Appia_1978 και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Razz:  

HELLENIC SAILOR 01 13-08-2010.jpg

HELLENIC SAILOR 02 13-08-2010.jpg

----------


## Ergis

3 επιπεδα γκαραζ:shock::shock::shock::shock:.........καλα ποσα φορτηγα παιρνει;;;;

----------


## dokimakos21

*HELLENIC SAILOR
P8273468.jpg*

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το HELLENIC SAILOR στις 29-03-2012 δηλαδή 2 μήνες πριν φύγει απο κοντά μας για πάντα.
Πρέπει και αυτό να μεταφερθεί.

HELLENIC SAILOR 16 29-03-2012.jpg

----------

